

Purely Functional Retrogames - aycangulez
http://prog21.dadgum.com/23.html

======
chc
The actual post linked here is basically an intro and is kind of "meh" by
itself, but the series of posts it introduces is quite good and answers a lot
of the questions people have about how you do a seemingly "imperative-style"
application in a purely functional language.

~~~
eru
Yes. I also remember there being a previous discussion about those posts on
HN. Does anybody care to dig it out?

~~~
chc
I checked HNSearch, but I couldn't find one with more than a tiny handful of
comments (I think with this comment we're already halfway to matching the most
active one).

------
axk
If you like this series of posts, get yourself a copy of The Haskell School of
Expression [0]. It covers various multi-media applications of Haskell,
including reactive animations.

[0]: <http://www.cs.yale.edu/homes/hudak/SOE/>

------
tikhonj
What I would really love is a post--or series of posts--just like this, but
using FRP so that everything could be purely functional. Perhaps something
like this exists already?

~~~
nandemo
1\. Install reactive-banana and read its docs and Apfelmus' intro (i).

2\. Write a simple, 80s-style game using it.

3\. Write a short tutorial explaining it.

4\. ???

5\. Profit.

(i) [http://apfelmus.nfshost.com/blog.html#functional-reactive-
pr...](http://apfelmus.nfshost.com/blog.html#functional-reactive-programming-
frp)

~~~
gnosis
The following brief tutorial does not fit your criteria, but you might be
interested in it anyway, as it is geared towards making games using FRP:

<http://booki.flossmanuals.net/fluxus/frisbee/>

~~~
nandemo
Thanks.

